# Cockatiel "shivering" .. means what?



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have my fan on all the time anymore, and only when I feel it's hot do I put it on low. I when look at my cockatiel (Today marks a week since I had him) and I see his wings and crest shaking/shivering. Could this be because his scared ?

I don't think it's because his cold because my room isn't cold at all. In fact lol it's the warmest/hottest room in the house >_< (when winter he hits it's cold but warmer then the rest of the house except for the room across from mine).


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is he sick at all? http://www.cockatielcottage.net/symptoms.html
http://board.birdchannel.com/Topic154713-35-1.aspx#bm154719 same question but from another site


----------



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

I took Skye to the vet Friday, and the Doctor said he seemed/looked/is healthy. And Skye amused the Doctor and his Assistant by scratching his head/cheek in a weird way hehe. And the nurse/assistant said he liked to explore things. 

Right now he is sleeping (and I wish my dog wasn't barking >_<) at the top of his cage and he seems to be sitting upright though both feet are on the ground, with tail close to the perch.

And just yesterday he was singing for like 3-5 minutes for the first time! I didn't get to record because I didn't want to move, since it might make him stop. He bobbing his head and everything. So I guess he is just scared of me being close or looking at him from a close distance.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

New people new home so he might just be settling in


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sometimes tiels just quiver for no apparent reason. I think it's a nerves/excitement sort of thing.


----------



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah, ok -- thanks~♥


----------

